# Sadly, Portugal not happening for us



## steve'n'gill (Feb 15, 2009)

Back in 2008 we were all geared up to leave the UK and build our dream house near Obidos. We had brought a nice piece of land outside the town and everything was in place to get started.

However, things change and 12 years down the line, we are now living in France and have finally conceded that our Portuguese project isn't going to happen.

I made some enquiries last year and its seems that our building project can be resurrected, so we think we might have a go at selling the plot.

My question is simply, are there any recommendations as to selling agents? I can see that there is a lot of property on the market and this might take some time, but I haven't got a clue where to start with the marketing. The agents we dealt with in the past have all pretty much retired. 

Many thanks


----------



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

Quite honestly it is just pot luck when choosing an agent.

I have a house that has been on sale opposite the Royal Obidos Golf Course for over a year. It is on with numerous agents in the region and in just over 1 year I have had only 2 visits. I have been told that the price of the house is just below market value. So one would expect some interest. 

Hoping that the Portuguese Open Golf Tournament later this year, will bring in some buyers.

Don't believe all the hype you read about the booming property market in Portugal. It is just that. Hype. I am not the only one in this position.

So again, go with whoever you want, just don't go Exclusive, as you will tie yourself into a contract with one agent. 

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Have a look at Pure Portugal (.co.uk) where often owners post their properties directly, thus cutting out the middle man. Good luck.


----------



## steve'n'gill (Feb 15, 2009)

Wilma Flinstone said:


> Quite honestly it is just pot luck when choosing an agent.
> 
> I have a house that has been on sale opposite the Royal Obidos Golf Course for over a year. It is on with numerous agents in the region and in just over 1 year I have had only 2 visits. I have been told that the price of the house is just below market value. So one would expect some interest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice and good luck with yours


----------



## steve'n'gill (Feb 15, 2009)

smudges said:


> Have a look at Pure Portugal (.co.uk) where often owners post their properties directly, thus cutting out the middle man. Good luck.


Thanks for that. I was wondering whether somethnig like that might exist I will have a look!


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

steve'n'gill said:


> Thanks for that. I was wondering whether somethnig like that might exist I will have a look!


There is also magnoliaproperty.co.uk. They don't have so many and they seem to be the more expensive end of the market (to me, anyway). I like PP and they seem to have a good turnover.


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

I’m actually looking for a Project in that area. Email details please [email protected].


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

One of the best/easiest/low cost things you can do is to put a prominent well positioned sign in a well chosen position close to the property - with a phone number and email address. People scouting the area for somewhere need to be able to find you and this is the best method there is. You will find you also get calls from agents asking you if you want to list with them, just say 'no but if you have an actual buyer then contact me again and we can talk'.

Make sure you have a nicely presented document showing the boundaries of the plot and as much of a description as you can do with info on the story so far. Send that back to anyone that sends an email. 

If you have the time, do a facebook page for the project with photos and maps and start creating interest. Lots you can do without involving an agent.

The market will return so no need to make a panic decision, just do a good job of presenting what's available and getting the word out, as you have done by making this post on here really !


----------

